

Mac botnet grows to 600,000, 274 of them in Cupertino - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/125019-mac-botnet-grows-to-600000-274-of-them-in-cupertino

======
coderdude
Just how many "extremetech" articles do you plan on posting today? Someone was
just remarking to you about how you're spamming:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3798987>

~~~
mrsebastian
As many as I think would be of interest to HN :)

